# Routing problem on 1.4rc2

## Vxster

I am having a problem routing on my gentoo. Specifically, at boot..everything seems to come up fine...default gateway is set, eth0 comes up and I login, go for ifconfig and all looks fine.

However, if i type 'route'...it takes forever and a day to report back.

```
Kernel IP routing table

Destination  Gateway    Genmask       Flags Metric Ref  Use  Iface

10.49.0.0    *          255.255.0.0   U     0      0    0    eth0

default      10.49.23.1 0.0.0.0       UG    1      0    0    eth0

```

Am I missing something? I have checked a few times in the install guide and I don't think i missed anything out. Basically, i thought everything looked okay until I try something like ssh and i get 'no route to host'

If anyone has an idea..I would much appreciate it   :Smile: 

----------

## TaboZ

what does netstat -nr give you?

----------

## Vxster

Pretty much the same:

10.49.0.0 to 0.0.0.0

0.0.0.0 to 10.49.23.1

----------

## TaboZ

Can you ping your default gateway?

----------

## Vxster

default gateway gives me 100% packet loss.

localhost is fine..replies

----------

## TaboZ

Check your cables, check the firewall on the default gateway..

----------

## Vxster

Nah...firewall and cables are fine...I know this to be true and if I boot from gentooLive CD and manually add ifconfig and route..its works perfectly with same details...its how I emerged!

I am puzzled  :Sad: 

----------

## TaboZ

Yeah confusing.

one more thing i am wondering about.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 10.49.0.0 to 0.0.0.0
> 
> 0.0.0.0 to 10.49.23.1
> ...

 

please specify excactly your ifconfig command/settings. because i think it should read:

```

10.49.23.0 to 0.0.0.0

```

in the 1st line.

----------

## Vxster

No, I want 10.49.0.0 as my network cos thats how it is setup here at work so my sub mask is 255.255.0.0.

Its configuration someplace cos when I booted manually from the CD,

```

ifconfig eth0 10.49.42.95 broadcast 10.49.255.255 netmask 255.255.0.0

```

and 

```

route add -net default gw 10.49.23.1 netmask 0.0.0.0 metric 1

```

This works fine so it isn't firewall or cables or anything like that. I have messed up in /etc/conf.d I guess?

----------

## TaboZ

Dont know how to help you anymore. You could take a look at /etc/conf.d/net indeed.

Good luck and please post solution when you fixed it  :Smile: 

----------

## TaboZ

you said you can ping localhost. Can you ping 10.49.42.95 ?

----------

## Vxster

Yup yup...can ping localhost (as in my hosts file must be okay), 127.0.0.1 and 10.49.42.95.

Can't ping anything else at all.

Interestingly, 'route' takes about a minute to come up...netstat -nr is instantaneous.     :Confused: 

----------

## TaboZ

try route add default gw eth0

See what happens

Regards

----------

## Vxster

Doesn't do much...don't get my prompt back

----------

## Vxster

Also...eventually it comes back with eth0: unknown host.

I guess its because the default gw wants an IP as an arg not an interface.

----------

## Vxster

Well...oookay...its definitely just something odd with routing.

Everything else works fine...can ping localhost and my own IP and 127.0.0.1 and just started up sshd and can connect back to myself.

Just can't see anything else  :Wink: 

----------

## Vxster

The machine I was using...I didn't notice had on-board ethernet.....

 :Embarassed: 

When i booted from the gentooLive CD, it recognised the PCI card and used that (thats what my cable was plugged into)....when I compiled my kernel...I obviously compiled the drivers in for the on-board.

Anyways, thanks for the help...no wonder it was difficult to work out....all the config was perfectly correct!

Sorry for being so dumb   :Very Happy:  ..but if I see this sort of thing again...ie 'route' taking forever to come up...I'll know what to ask  :Wink: 

----------

## TaboZ

I like happy ends  :Smile: 

----------

